# Magnifier - What'S The Proper Name, And Where To Source It?



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for some sort of hands-free lens that I can use for close up work. I'm struggling with the technical terms, for example I always thought a "Loupe" was the thing you stuck in your eye, but I see that its also used for folding hand lenses (what I'd call a "Hand lens").

I think the ideal would be what that bloke's wearing here, so it can be pushed aside when not needed. What would you call that, and where would they be sold?










Thanks, Tony S


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think your description "loupe" is correct. A quick search for "loupe" on ebay returns over 1500 hits, and "head loupe" returns 23 hits. "Hands free loupe" brings up 3 hits, and "jewellers loupe" has 210 hits. Actually, "jewellers loupe" seems to bring up the better quality ones as well, so might be worth a look.

Good luck anyway mate.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheers, Wikipedia (for what that's worth) and most suppliers seem to use "Loupe" as a generic term for a magnifier. Neither Cousins nor A G Thomas seem to have what I want, but I think I have found what I want. The supplier ("TickinTime World Of Watch Tools") calls it a "Head Band Loupe", although if you search for that name most hits turn up super expensive medical equipment.

From another watch supplies house so hopefully not complete rubbish. I also found an amazing site dedicated to loupes (all except the sort I want), if anyone's interested they are caller "The Loupe Store".

NOTE - I wrote all this before checking and finding that direct links are prohibited, so I've taken them out replacing them with supplier names. Hopefully that's acceptable. I would rather have shown a picture.

Tony S


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Otto Frei sells a *Bergeon 5461 "headband for loupe,"* appears to be a holder that you put whatever loupe you want into it. Sounds like the best bet, you can switch out magnification power as needed. I may get one myself, the cheap "Geordi LaForge" magnifier I got on Fleabay frustrates me.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Otto Frei sells a *Bergeon 5461 "headband for loupe,"* appears to be a holder that you put whatever loupe you want into it. Sounds like the best bet, you can switch out magnification power as needed. I may get one myself, the cheap "Geordi LaForge" magnifier I got on Fleabay frustrates me.


Cheers, I like that idea as it also means I can choose a reasonable quality magnifier. Bingo ... that Bergeon part number comes up on Cousins which is great because I need to order some clock parts from them anyway.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

aesmith said:


> Cheers, I like that idea as it also means I can choose a reasonable quality magnifier. Bingo ... that Bergeon part number comes up on Cousins which is great because I need to order some clock parts from them anyway.


:drinks:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

have a look here

My link


----------

